# My First Fatties



## joshuaf499 (Aug 5, 2008)

I made Three fatties on Sunday for the in-laws. I have some before pics at home but I will have to post those later.

1. Brautwort filling, Deli Mustard and Sour Croute. (the middle one)

2. Red wine sausage, with green peppers and onions

3. Jimmy Dean Sausage, potatoes, green peppers and onions.

They turned out great.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice fatties. Nice smoke.


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice looking, especially for first time!


----------



## bassman (Aug 5, 2008)

Good looking fatties.  Looks like you got that one figured out.  Great first attempt!


----------



## laughingpanther (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations on a successful first fattie smoke. Does feel good when you try something new and it works, eh?


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great bro!


----------



## jond (Aug 10, 2008)

They look great :)

I have my first one smoking at the moment and can't wait for it's arrival in about 2 hours :)

Not going to look as good as your though ;)

Nice one!

Jon.


----------



## richtee (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks ain't everthing Jon.... eat in the dark  LOL!


----------

